# Finally asked her to hang out.. SHE SAID YES :D!



## bojadada

Ok so there's been this really cute girl I see at my work a lot, but we don't work in the same part of the building so we don't talk that much. But when we do see each other, we smile at each other, and sometimes talk. I've been thinking about asking her to hang out for over 3 weeks now and kept hesitating, but today, I finally got a boost of confidence. As I left the store, I thought to myself "ok just ****ing do it, hesitating isn't going to make it any better" so I went back in, asked her to hang out... it felt like she paused for like 20 seconds, but then she said "yes" then I asked for her number and she gave it to me. This is the FIRST time I've EVER asked ANYONE to hang out, even just as a friend. Plus, it's the first time I've ever gotten a girl's number, and it feels amazing. But I'm like really nervous now and afraid of texting her for some reason... Oh well, I finally did it though! Word of advice to everyone, NEVER hesitate. Makes it soo much more difficult...


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

JEEBUS CHRISTOFFFF!!! I am super stoked for you. As I read your post, I wanted to yell more and more, but work won't permit such loud noises! Good job dude. I bett hat 20 second pause felt like ages haha. Way to go, hope things pan out in the end! It is good she works in a separate department to keep any awkwardness away at work if it ever comes tot hat! Text the **** outta her!!! K not that, but definetly hit her up!


----------



## WhoDey85

That's awesome man! Good for you. :high5


----------



## Whatev

That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## Liz13

Yay!! So happy for you


----------



## 87wayz

Winning! **** yeah


----------



## CefaliK

Congrats sir! I'm actually in a similar predicament where I work at. Girl works in another department, but too afraid to ask for her number or add her on Facebook lol


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Cool!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

congrats..


----------



## awfulness

congrats.. but make sure you don't fixate on her. Try to focus more on asking lots of girls to hang out instead of just getting one specific girl to hang out with you. cause if she really paused for 20 seconds or showed noticable hesitation, she might flake on you.. make sure you don't feel too hurt if she does.


----------



## I wish i was normal

Fantastic! Well done and good luck!


----------



## TakeOne

Nice man! Regardless of what happens from this point on remember this is still a victory for you. And who knows where it might go...


----------



## Sleeper92

GJ and GOOD LUCK !


----------



## ingenious53

Great to hear.


----------



## MoonForge

That's very inspiring to read ^^ Congratulations and i hope it all works out!


----------

